
Payments revolution in next two years? - rakkhi
http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/2011/01/payments-revolution-in-next-two-years.html?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d3f67774a599b42%2C0
======
orangewarp
It's interesting. Currently we're thinking about the possible payment "paths"
possible (that's a lot of p's) for our application/service. The current trend
in major marketing hubs such as the app store and Fb claiming a big share of
the payments makes me wonder how to quantify and compare the benefits to cost.
I suppose since this is all still pretty emerging, time will tell how cross
competition and future options might drive these rates down, or if it just
becomes a given.

